# JKD Footwork



## NubreedKaliSilat (Oct 12, 2008)

Sifu Ted Wong on JKD Footwork

The essence of footwork, is the art of moving


Footwork gives you lots of options

Footwork can be compared to the alphabet for example, with a few letters you can make many words 
Stance, toe to arch, remember your line of focus

The stance forms a triangle, the triangle is the strongest structure, once you alter it 
you weaken the structure, it is simple physics

Bruce found something in boxing and fencing that he could not find in traditional 
martial arts. His books were not for decoration

Bruce saw that the boxing rear cross hit harder than a traditional martial arts punch

He studied weight transfer and the affect that gravity had on the punch

What I teach is what I learned from Bruce Lee

Force comes from the ground, that is one of the reasons why footwork is so 
important

Bruce looked into how to produce force

As in fencing the way to lunge is to maintain perfect balance, that is one of the 
reasons that JKD is so difficult to learn

JKD fights at all ranges

Bruce Lee dropped trapping in 1969, I teach trapping only for historical reasons, 
trapping is good to understand, to understand what Bruce was thinking

The half beat can be used in any direction, and can be used to reverse direction

Short footwork quickens the step, and mix in the half beat to break rhythm

Occasionally use the full beat, the half beat is much quicker and affective, mix them 
in both offense and defensive movements

Your footwork should always be short, never long, the faster you have to move the 
smaller the steps

Do not think about hitting hard, when you start to try to hit hard, you become 
telegraphic - relax and focus

Execution and relaxation, the foundation is the stance

Moving your feet is very important, force + power, put those factors together

Distance is controlled with footwork, take control of the distance

Both timing and speed is important, you need both

With good footwork you can change speed on the half beat, you have more options 
to hit, and you can hit on any movement at any time, from any angle

Regulate the range, bridge the gap, stop hit, half beat, quick step to change the 
rhythm

Body force is important, (1) up, (2) linear (3) rotational

Direct is the shortest distance, direct line is the fastest, depth, range and power

When the punch arrives, the line has to be there, the hip to the target

Hand first, push off to pivot step, pivot before you arrive, one motion

Two ways to attack, he comes to me, or I go to him, but either way, maintain the 
distance, maintain the on guard and good balance

Use the best weapon available, the lead hook kick is not the most powerful, but you 
can turn it, change it, and attack off of itStay with the on guard, when you open up 
you can get countered, the lead leg changes the stance very little, return to the on 
guard as soon as possible

Good footwork is the most difficult to master, to learn how to apply it takes skill 
and experience

Footwork by itself is easy, to apply takes skill and timing. Simple techniques, 
simple movement, but dont believe that it is simple or easy

Notes from Ted Wong seminar


----------



## CDA4555 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your notes!  I'm printing it out right now.  I have heard that Ted Wong puts the utmost importance on proper footwork.


----------

